# Métiers ouverts pour la prochaine année



## Mailly (26 Feb 2010)

Quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui arrive cette année, car il y a peu de métier qui ouvre pour la prochaine année financière ?  ???

Et

Est-ce qu'il est possible que des positions ouvrent en plein milieu d'une année ?


----------



## Riel (4 Mar 2010)

Qu'est-ce qu'il arrive?

Afghanistan + Haïti + Jeux de Vancouver +... =  $$$


----------



## Alea (25 Apr 2010)

Haiti + Afghanistan + Jeux olympique... hummm!
Ces 3 raisons sont assez valables pour faire en sorte que le budget ait été sérieusement entamé. Ceci dit, je me demande si ce sont les seules raisons possibles. Malgrès tout cela, l'armée à quand même besoin de personnel et ce dans toutes les branches. Il y a pleins de militaires qui changent de métier à  l'intérieur des forces; il faut les remplacer non? Il y a aussi beaucoup de gens qui prennent leur retraite chaque année; il faut aussi les remplacer. 
Je suis moi-même en procédure d'enrôlement et je viens de découvrir (pas encore de source sure) que le métier que j'ai choisi (comis gestion ressource) n'est pas en demande en ce moment alors que c'est habituellement un des métiers les plus en demande dans les FC!!!!!
Alors je me pose des questions et ne suis pas certaine de bien comprendre ce qu'il se passe. 
De plus, je devais passer mon test d'aptitude et Ottawa à suspendu pour une durée indéterminée les tests d'aptitudes depuis le 14 avril et uniquement pour la province du Québec!!!
Pourquoi??? 
Est-ce que quelqu'un est au courant?
Merci


----------



## ramdak (26 Apr 2010)

Test d'aptitude suspendu ??? source sûr du CRFC ou simplement de la propagande  :

J'ai fait mon médical + entrevue le 22 avril, et j'ai croisée environ 6 personnes qui allaient faire leurs test d'aptitude. Certain métier sont déjà comblé comme fantassin, artillerie ( les deux branches ) et plusieurs autres, mais blindée par exemple, il restait 60 poste ouverts il y 4 jours. on m'a même proposé le poste, mais mon choix est resté pour artillerie. Donc j'attend encore une autre année


----------



## Mailly (26 Apr 2010)

C'est poche ça.  

Tu as postulé officier ou membre du rang Ramdak ?

Dans mon cas, il y a du développement. J'avais déja tout fait sauf l'entrevue avant avril mais on me disait qu'il n'y avait pas de position officier d'artillery pour la prochaine année. J'ai rappelé ma commis la semaine passé et elle était en congé, la commis qui la remplace à vérifié, revérifié, pour finir par me dire qu'il avait des positions en nombre restreint. J'ai mon entrevue demain mais je ne m'embale pas car c'était vraiment bizarre.


----------



## Nagual (26 Apr 2010)

Il reste seulement une année à la mission afghane, on sort en 2011 et ensuite c'est congé opérationnel pour minimum 1 an. Les besoins ne sont p-e plus aussi grands...


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2010)

Nagual said:
			
		

> ensuite c'est congé opérationnel pour minimum 1 an.



 :rofl:


----------



## Alea (26 Apr 2010)

- Tests d'aptitude suspendu par Ottawa pour une période de temps indeterminée: non, ce n'est pas de la propagande. Oui, j'ai obtenue l'info de source sure: un caporal du centre de recrutement de Montreal. La raison n'est pas claire par contre, c'est la deuxième fois en 6 mois qu'Ottawa impose cette interdiction. La première fois, c'était fin janvier 2010 et ça a duré presque 2 mois. 
J'ai loupé le premier test d'aptitude par nervosité et uniquement de 2 points!!!!!! Donc, j'étais éligible à reprendre ledit test à partir du 28 avril... et là, je dois attendre. 

- Salut Nagual, Il est vrai que le Canada se retire de l'Afghanistan d'ici 2011 mais je ne sais pas si les besoins seront moins grands pour autant. L'ONU est entrain de faire pression sur le Canada pour que nous allions au Congo après l'Afghanistan.... sachant que l'on ne se retire pas complètement de l'Afghanistan, peut-être que les besoins vont restés aussi importants?


----------



## ramdak (27 Apr 2010)

Mailly: comme militaire du rang et non officier.

Nagual: De source sûr, en été 2011 c'est le tour de la Somallie, encore plus hard que l'afganistan, alors non, pas de congé  :


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Apr 2010)

LOL wowowow...WTF de source sure? Vous faites des rêves divinatoires? Rien ne nous permet d'affirmer que les décisions prises au sujet de l'Afghanistan ne seront pas réactualisées et que cette mission ne durera pas plus longtemp: c'est de la Politique!



			
				Alea said:
			
		

> L'ONU est entrain de faire pression sur le Canada pour que nous allions au Congo après l'Afghanistan....



Oui et alors? les Nations Unies font également pression sur le Canada pour qu'il respecte les engagement qu'il a pris lors de la signature de la convention sur l'élimination de toutes les formes de discrimination à l'égard des femmes (CEDEF) . Chose que le Canada ne fait pas, plaidant le ''fédéralisme-ouvert''...
Et ''à ce qui paraît'', les pays membres de l'OTAN ont très très envie de rester en Afghanistan (pays ou la représentation des femmes en politique excède largement la nôtre, by the way)... Pourquoi aller investir ailleurs, de toute façon? L'argent, c'est le nerf de la guerre...

Et si vous cherchez un endroit ou le budget est favorable à l'enrôlement de milliers de recrues, la GRC a ouvert grand ses portes à la recherche de nouveaux membres...


----------



## Alea (30 Apr 2010)

Bonjour Calamityjoe,

Ravie de faire ta connaissance... de cette façon 

Mea Culpa, tu as raison et je me prosterne bien bas. C'est de la politique! 
Ce que nous "savons" c'est que:
1) Nos troupes ne se retireront pas complètement d'Afghanistan, il est question d'y laisser un nombre X (indéterminé donc) de soldats sur place et (soit disant) le Canada n'y occuperait plus le même rôle offensif endossé jusqu'à maintenant. Je suis, cependant tout à fait d'accord avec toi en ce qui attrait à toutes ces discutions tenues hors de portée de nos oreilles et dont nous ne saurons jamais (ou dans 50 ans) le fin fond.
2) On demande la participation du Canada (casques bleus) au Congo "après" l'Afghanistan... maintenant, est-ce que ça va avoir lieu... on le saura quand on y sera.
3) Personnellement, je n'ai pas entendue parler de la Somalie mais comme je suis loin d'être au courant de tout... si quelqu'un veut bien m'éclairer...

En ce qui concerne la discrimination et le droit des femmes, Calamityjoe, je vais essayer de retrouver pour toi un article concernant les femmes dans les FC sur lequel je suis tombée il y a quelques jours et qui va certainement te hérisser les cheveux sur la tête... moi j'en ai presque perdu les miens  Donne moi quelque temps et je te retrouve ça.

Pour terminer, je dirais que je continue à ne pas trop croire aux "coupures de budget" qui expliquerait les fermetures de certains métiers dans les FC. Je penche plutôt en faveur de quelque chose du style: l'armée à atteint un quota (nous en sommes maintenant à 68000 militaires) et donc à moins besoin de recruter.

Alea

P.S.: On s'éloigne un peu du sujet de cette page qui était: "Métiers ouverts pour la prochaine année".


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Apr 2010)

Hihihi on s'éloigne effectivement mais quand même, c'est très intéressant comme dérape.

J'ai vraiment hâte de lire cet article, honnêtement. Je suis en position d'en apprécier la lecture.


----------



## Alea (30 Apr 2010)

Calamityjoe.... attache ta tuque 
J'ai retrouvé l'article mais je ne veux pas le "poster" tout de suite sur le forum. Je le ferais plus tard dans un sujet à part.
Dis-moi comme je peux te le faire parvenir vue que tu ne semble avoir de PM sur ce site.

Alea


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Apr 2010)

J'ai une messagerie mais je t'envoit mon adresse électronique sur la tienne...

Ps: Alea, je t'adore!


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Apr 2010)

À mon humble avis, G. Lévesque et N. Lester sont des cons adeptes de sophismes... Et je me ferais un plaisir de le leur prouver à grand coup de pied dans l'orgueil! xD

J'aimerais bien glisser le lien sur le forum...mais j'ai peur qu'il y aille des gens qui prennent leur idioties pour du cash...Qu'est-ce que tu en pense Alea? Il s'agit qu'en même d'une page de peu de neutralité ...


----------



## Alea (30 Apr 2010)

Tout à fait Calamityjoe... IL N'Y AUCUNE NEUTRALITÉ DANS CET ARTICLE... certainement pas envers les femmes 
C'est pourquoi je disais plus tôt que je ne veux pas "poster" cet article tout des suite. Et si on je le fais, je sais très bien que ça va mener à de grandes discutions/conséquences.

Réfléchissons encore un peu. Dans tout les cas, ce n'est pas sur cette page qu'il aurait sa place mais peut-être plus dans la sections "infos - nouvelles etc..."

Pour ce qui est du journaliste en question, tu as raison... c'est un homme (disons le poliment) très, très mal informé... je te parie mon compte en banque qu'il est incapable de faire 20 push-ups... entre autre.

Alea


----------



## calamityjoe (1 May 2010)

Effectivement, il est très mal informé...il s'agit, à mon avis, de propagande. Cependant, le fait que le Devoir est ''supposément'' permis au journaliste du magasine X de publier (probablement une simple lettre en réponse à la plainte formulée) me laisse un peu perplexe... Peut-être est-ce que ses pensées chauvinistes sont vraiment le reflet d'une phalocratie archaïque toujours d'actualité...

Cependant, il serait peut-être temps qu'il étudie l'histoire un peu plus en profondeur. Notamment, je sais que différents peuples ont eu des femmes soldats : Irlandais, Arabes, Kurdes, Berbères, Chinois, Philipins, Maoris, Papous, Micronésiens...Les plus connues sont probablement les légendaires amazones de la Grèce antique! De surcroît plusieurs femmes se sont battues lors de la guerre de sécession, parfois même déguisées en homme. Une statue au bord de la Tamise, érigée en hommage a Boadicée, rappelle qu'elle a sut diriger une des révoltes les plus sanglantes contre les Romains (on est loin de l'Impératrice Nue  ;D ) ...
Que des faits ! :nod:


----------



## calamityjoe (1 May 2010)

Mais quand même il se peut que ces messieurs exposent un problème. Manifestement ce problème serait systémique. Et la première étape pour pallier à de la discrimination systémique est de reconnaitre qu'il y en a... 

Il y a quelque chose qui me chicotte à ce sujet. Je sais que les critère de réussite du test physique de la GRC sont les même pour les femmes et les hommes. Il en est ainsi de par un raisonnement bien simple (et pour faire le point je vous dirais ''auquel j'adhère'') : Dans ce corps policier, les hommes et les femmes sont appellés à exécuter les même tâches.

Or, une divergence au niveau des exigences physiques insinurait-elle que d'amblé on leur attriburait des compétences différentes?

Je tiens à souligner que je m'adonne à un questionnement critique et que je ne peux me porter garante des conclusions (tirées d'interprétation qui sont propres à tout un chacun, à la rigueur) qui peuvent en découler, par le fait même. 

Mais j'aimerais tâter le poul, honnêtement. Je me meurs de le faire! 
Je ne suis pas féministe, en passant...simplement solidaire.


----------



## Alea (1 May 2010)

calamityjoe said:
			
		

> Mais quand même il se peut que ces messieurs exposent un problème. Manifestement ce problème serait systémique. Et la première étape pour pallier à de la discrimination systémique est de reconnaitre qu'il y en a...
> 
> Il y a quelque chose qui me chicotte à ce sujet. Je sais que les critère de réussite du test physique de la GRC sont les même pour les femmes et les hommes. Il en est ainsi de par un raisonnement bien simple (et pour faire le point je vous dirais ''auquel j'adhère'') : Dans ce corps policier, les hommes et les femmes sont appellés à exécuter les même tâches.
> 
> ...



Très bons (BONS) points CalamityJoe. On peut aussi mentionner, beaucoup plus prés de nous dans le temps, toutes les femmes qui ont (largement) contribué à se battre pendant la 2e guerre mondiale. Les françaises dans la résistances qui ont risqué leur vie chaque jours (ma grand-mère était résistante), les canadiennes qui se sont enrôlées comme infirmière pour aller soigner des milliers de blessés en europe.... la liste est longue.

Je vais essayer de soumettre cet article à une des modérateurs du site... une façon respectueuse de lui dire qu'il va y avoir discution 
Dès que j'ai le feu vert, je le met dans une autre catégorie.

En attendant, on devrait peut-être revenir au sujet de cette page?

Alea


----------



## calamityjoe (1 May 2010)

Fais comme bon te semble...pour se renseigner au sujet des métiers ouverts pour la prochaine année, il est possible d'aller sur le site des forces (www.forces.ca) et de disctuer avec un recruteur en direct. Il peut alors vous faire parvenir une liste des métiers ouverts et vous éclairez au sujet de ceux qui sont le plus en demande...


----------



## ti-dry (1 May 2010)

calamityjoe, pour ce qui est du chat sur forces.ca , les recruteurs ont seulement une réponse à donner, la voici, vous devriez téléphonner à votre centre de recrutement. alors ne perdez pas de temps sur ce chat, téléphonner directement à votre centre de recrutement


----------



## MaraQC (2 May 2010)

RAMDAK: J'ai entendu de source sûr que le Canada s'impliquerait pour le Congo après l'afghanistan! Quel métier fais-tu dans l'armée? Moi je suis élève officier pour être HCA (administratrice des services de santé) ! 

Au recrutement ici à Québec, plusieurs postes sont fermés... dont mon métier ! Mon frère vient d'avoir son offre pour dentiste militaire, mais c'était un métier en demande donc il a été chanceux!


----------



## Alea (2 May 2010)

MaraQC said:
			
		

> RAMDAK: J'ai entendu de source sûr que le Canada s'impliquerait pour le Congo après l'afghanistan! Quel métier fais-tu dans l'armée? Moi je suis élève officier pour être HCA (administratrice des services de santé) !
> 
> Au recrutement ici à Québec, plusieurs postes sont fermés... dont mon métier ! Mon frère vient d'avoir son offre pour dentiste militaire, mais c'était un métier en demande donc il a été chanceux!



MaraQC,

Congo? De source sure??... je propose que tu ailles lire les infos à ce sujet dans la partie anglaise du forum et tu verras que même les militaires officiers qui ont une expérience bien plus élevée que la nôtre ne se prononcent pas "de source sure"... À moins d'être dans le secret des dieux (i.e. ÉTAT-MAJOR... entre autre) tout ce qui concerne le Congo pour l'instant n'est que rumeur.




			
				ti-dry said:
			
		

> calamityjoe, pour ce qui est du chat sur forces.ca , les recruteurs ont seulement une réponse à donner, la voici, vous devriez téléphonner à votre centre de recrutement. alors ne perdez pas de temps sur ce chat, téléphonner directement à votre centre de recrutement



Bonne réponse Ty-Dry... il vaut toujours mieux obtenir ces information de la bouche même de ceux qui travaillent dans un centre de recrutement. On nous le répète assez souvent sur ce site et je pense que c'est une bonne chose: PARLEZ À VOS RECRUTEURS, CEUX QUI ONT DÉJÀ VOS DOSSIERS.

Alea


----------



## calamityjoe (2 May 2010)

Je suis pas d'accord xD...Je pense que le recruteur peu bien dire ce qui lui passe par la tête sans être informé tandisqu'une liste en date est très très très fiable...>_>


----------



## MaraQC (2 May 2010)

Ma chum de fille est Major au QG à Ottawa et c'est ce qu'elle m'a dit... Mais bon...on va attendre que ça arrive avant! hihihi


----------



## calamityjoe (2 May 2010)

LOL je te souhaite que ça arrive xDD


----------



## ti-dry (3 May 2010)

je vien de téléphonner au centre de recrutement de montréal et moi métier est bel et bien OUVERT!!! Content le gars? Ben kin!


----------



## Alea (3 May 2010)

ti-dry said:
			
		

> je vien de téléphonner au centre de recrutement de montréal et moi métier est bel et bien OUVERT!!! Content le gars? Ben kin!



Ça c'est une bonne nouvelle Ty-Dry!
Contente pour toi.

Alea


----------



## calamityjoe (4 May 2010)

lol nice ti-dry, fonce!  <3


----------



## ti-dry (4 May 2010)

j'y va, j'y va calamityjoe  ;D


----------



## calamityjoe (4 May 2010)

xD c'est bon ça!!


----------



## pascalemt (4 May 2010)

Ca fait du bien des bonnes nouvelles desfois durant le processus d'application !!! Lâche pas et bonne chance Ti-dry!!!


----------



## ti-dry (4 May 2010)

Merci pascalemt!


----------



## MaraQC (7 May 2010)

ALEA: quel métier fais tu dans l'armée? Es-tu basée à valcartier?


----------



## Alea (7 May 2010)

MaraQC said:
			
		

> ALEA: quel métier fais tu dans l'armée? Es-tu basée à valcartier?



MaraQC,

Tu ne lis pas assez le forum 
Je n'ai mentionné nulle part que je suis basée ou que ce soit ni le métier que j'ai choisis... j'aime bien garder mon petit jardin secret 
Je suis en processus d'enrôlement comme beaucoup d'autres sur ce site tout simplement et j'espère, comme beaucoup d'autres aussi, joindre les FC. 

À travers ce processus, j'apprends une chose essentielle dans la vie: la patience. Cela fait déjà 1 an que j'ai entamé ma procédure d'enrôlement. Je me console en pensant à ceux qui ont du attendre 2 ans et plus afin d'accéder à leur rêve... mais j'ai aussi plusieurs amis militaires qui me donnent de bons conseils et m'encouragent.

Un jour, quelqu'un a dit que: "La vie est un long fleuve tranquille"... à mon avis, il/elle devait vivre sur la "planète-idéale".

Alea


----------



## MaraQC (7 May 2010)

Désolée Alea!! Je ne savais pas!!

C'est long 1 an...pour quel métier as-tu appliqué? Moi ça pris 8 mois avant d'avoir ma réponse...pour élève-officier!


----------

